# GOTM prizes?



## 7deadlysins666 (May 28, 2009)

Just curious if there are still prizes for GOTM winners?


----------



## nikt (May 28, 2009)

good question. I won the January contest and still haven't go my pickups.


----------



## AySay (May 28, 2009)

nikt said:


> good question. I won the January contest and still haven't go my pickups.



That sucks! However, You shouldn't get prizes for having awesome gear and making us jealous...


----------



## DDDorian (May 28, 2009)

AT this time I'm gonna have to say "no". From what I've been told, the guy behind WB Pickups claims to have no idea he ever agreed to sponsor the GOTM prizes. No idea what's up with that.


----------



## El Caco (May 29, 2009)

I'm probably stepping on toes posting this but this whole situation pisses me off. Alex told me to let you guys know that WB pickups would be giving a set of custom pups to each months winner as the prize and to let you guys know. This was after Flickoflash had mentioned that WB pickups had offered to give away custom pickups as prizes to members and was looking for ways to give them away.

Flickoflash said he had no idea that Alex told me to go ahead but after talking gave me the impression that he sorted it out and I refferred all winners to him. After a lot of waiting with no response it was clear to me that the winners would most likely not recieve the prize offerred.

I decided to take it upon myself to see what I could find out about WB pickups and came across an interesting thread right here, search for "Scam alert". I also suspect that WB has some type of advertising arrangement with Alex as he is promoted on Alex's other sites. 

So who knows I might get in trouble for writing this but all I know is that this guy has got a whole heap of free advertising here in one of the highest viewed sections of the forum and he is getting advertising on Alex's other sites and now he isn't going to come good. I'd like to sticky the scam alert thread and tack on the story of GOTM. I apologise again to the GOTM winners who have not recieved the prizes they were promised.


----------



## technomancer (May 29, 2009)

Not like Alex ever looks at the site anyways to notice...


----------



## CapenCyber (May 29, 2009)

Personally I'd be pissed if they were from a Mr Mills or Lundgren etc

It matters more to me to win GOTM than to win some pickups, the thing that annoys me the most is that they guy seems to have taken the mods for a ride with the promises and getting free advertising.


----------



## Rick (May 29, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Not like Alex ever looks at the site anyways to notice...



Or Flickoflash. 

I'm just happy to have been nominated, winning was badass. I don't give a shit about a prize, the respect from everyone here was good enough for me.


----------



## drjenkins (May 29, 2009)

s7eve said:


> (snip)
> I decided to take it upon myself to see what I could find out about WB pickups and came across an interesting thread right here, search for "Scam alert". I also suspect that WB has some type of advertising arrangement with Alex as he is promoted on Alex's other sites. (snip)



You can look him up on a couple other sites and get some not-so-good stories about his business practices. He makes some nice pickups, but just doesn't seem to handle the business side well at all.(<--understatement of the year)


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 29, 2009)

I would think it would be time to get a new prize.

Winner gets a SS.org shirt?


----------



## nikt (May 29, 2009)

It's not about pickups. It's how they deal with people

I've ordered my set on 4th Fabruary

WB respond on 23 Fabruary:
"Ok, we will get these out in the next couple of weeks and congrats to you!
Laura @ WB"



long long nothing. I've tried 3 times to contact WBPickups and then on 7th May:

"Hello Przemek
Can you confirm what was the order for the pickups. I am searching it out for you. I will also need your address to ship them too.

Sorry for the delay but somewhere we most of lost the order during our new shop move.
Laura @ WB"


so I've send my order once again with adnotation, "Please confirm this time that you've recived my order and send it to me"


no respond



is that the way how they build their reputation?


----------



## CapenCyber (May 29, 2009)

I personally vote for SS.org t-shirt.



Prizes are retroactive for those that didn't get pickups too.


----------



## Cancer (May 29, 2009)

I'd be down for ss.org shirt in lieu of pickups, hell I'd even take pics of me wearing it live...lol.

I'm with CapenCyber on this one.....the pickup offer is nice, but it's cooler IMO to get accolocades from your peers. It's a much better and gratifying level of validation IMO.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 29, 2009)

Cancer said:


> I'm with CapenCyber on this one.....the pickup offer is nice, but it's cooler IMO to get accolocades from your peers. It's a much better and gratifying level of validation IMO.



Totally. Id much rather get a shirt from the forum im on and that helps me find gear/equipment/wiring tips/bands/friends/awesome stuff than a set of pickups i may or may not like, may or may not get, from a dodgy guy with bad business practices, questionable morals, terrible organisational skills, and who is taking advantage of the awesome forum


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2009)

I really shouldn't say anything here, but I'll do what I can and say as little as possible.

I'm pretty disappointed with this. I can't do anything about this place anymore, and it's not my place to comment, but I'll do the only thing I can.

I'm in the process of ordering up the first batch of mg.org stickers, along with scoring some new CDs to give out to my guys over there. Might be a month or so until I get all the shit together, but any GOTM winner here that didn't get what they were promised, PM me over at mg.org (I don't really check here much) and I'll send you out the same stuff that I send the GOTM winners over there.

If I had any leftover ss.org schwag I'd gladly send it off, but I mailed it all out to random folks before I turned the site over, and I don't have a single shirt left.

For what it's worth, I'm sorry guys.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 2, 2009)

You have nothing to be sorry for in my opinion, this has come about due to a half-arsed agreement between Alex/Flick and Will at WB and has nothing to do with you. Mad props for offering mg.org swag to the GOTM winners here 

If there's anyone that actually _has_ received the pups they were supposed to have won, please PM me.

Anyway, I've been kicking around the idea privately of trying again with the ss.org calendar idea. It wouldn't be ready until the new year at the earliest, but depending on how much it ends up costing and how many people are willing to pre-order it shouldn't be too hard to completely cover the costs of printing it, which means we could give 'em away as prizes. I'll start a thread later


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 2, 2009)

I bet I could start a thread slandering Alex and not get banned 

Good on Christopher's part to offer swag though.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 2, 2009)

I wouldn't mind offering up some prizes if the admins/mods wanted me to get involved. Regardless, this was an unfortunate situation and that was cool of Chris to offer that as well.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been talking to Will from WB Pickups on-and-off for the past few days... there have been some huge misunderstanding between both Will and Alex/Flick, it seems, but I can't say much else right now. What I can say is that Will is willing to honour his agreement to provide GOTM prizes for all winners since October of last year, ie everyone that was promised a set. He also mentioned he might be willing to provide prizes for the rest of the year but I figure that's for you lads to decide. I'll post up a full explanation when I can


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2009)

That's cool.

Anyone want some free pickups?


----------



## CapenCyber (Jun 11, 2009)

oooh OOOOOOOOH.


interesting...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 12, 2009)

Rick said:


> That's cool.
> 
> Anyone want some free pickups?



ME!! 

Everything sounds cool, so WB is going to honor the prizes?


----------



## halsinden (Jun 12, 2009)

i've been involved in this.

H


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 13, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> ME!!
> 
> Everything sounds cool, so WB is going to honor the prizes?



Will at WB tells me he'll start building the prizes at the end of the month, so I'll be sure to keep tabs on what he's doing from here on out so that people get what they were promised. At no point did he ever suggest to me that he wouldn't follow through... it's complicated (well not really).


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 13, 2009)

Rick said:


> That's cool.
> 
> Anyone want some free pickups?


----------



## nikt (Jun 13, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I've been talking to Will from WB Pickups on-and-off for the past few days... there have been some huge misunderstanding between both Will and Alex/Flick, it seems, but I can't say much else right now. What I can say is that Will is willing to honour his agreement to provide GOTM prizes for all winners since October of last year, ie everyone that was promised a set. He also mentioned he might be willing to provide prizes for the rest of the year but I figure that's for you lads to decide. I'll post up a full explanation when I can



thanks men for the input and help


also I would like to say that Chris that is no longer an admin and owner of this site acted great. I had some private fights with him but I have much respect for what he wrote and wanted to do. I didn't think I will write this ever but I wish he could get back and do his old work over here


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 14, 2009)

nikt said:


> I wish he could get back and do his old work over here



+1


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2009)

That's cool of you to write, Nikt. We all admire Chris and respect the time it took to get this place as badass as it was (I emphasize the word WAS) and I know that even though it isn't his baby anymore, he still misses it.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 15, 2009)

Well said, nikt. +1


----------

